# Reckless driving charges against driver in Marin



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Driver was caught by cyclist's POV camera as he threatened the cyclist. Film given to cops, who found driver and charged him with reckless driving.
Driver In Marin County Arrested After Threatening Cyclist « CBS San Francisco


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Unedited video from the cyclist


----------

